
The Aesthetic Splendor of “The Simpsons” - prismatic
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/rabbit-holes/the-aesthetic-splendor-of-the-simpsons
======
jgwil2
On the off-chance any Simpsons fans here haven't seen it yet, Frinkiac [0] is
a really fun tool (and generally cool project) that makes every shot of the
series searchable by dialogue.

[0] [https://frinkiac.com/](https://frinkiac.com/)

~~~
pavel_lishin
A must-have resource for the work-Slack shitposter.

And don't forget [https://morbotron.com/](https://morbotron.com/) \- same
thing, but for Futurama.

------
tpmx
The color palette they tend to stick to always reminds me of EGA graphics
(1987) - although the color choices in The Simpsons (1989) are a bit more
refined than what's available in the _default_ EGA palette.

EGA allows for redefining the default 16 color palette from a choice of 64
colors. They look quite Simpson-ish to me:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Graphics_Adapter#/med...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Graphics_Adapter#/media/File:EGA64_Full_Palette.png)

Related:

"Why did DOS games never use anything but the default EGA palette?"

[https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?t=31882](https://www.vogons.org/viewtopic.php?t=31882)

------
vinceguidry
The author's description of the experience of being able to linger over a
particular scene reminds me of why I like video game music so much. When I'm
listening to the Breath of the Wild soundtrack, I engage with the game in what
I feel is a much deeper way.

Or when I'm watching clips of television shows on YouTube. Attention is
compressed and highlights and expands parts of the experience in an almost
richer and denser way than the first watch or playthrough.

I wish copyright holders would loosen up some when it comes to derivative
works and be freer with licensing deals. Every single engaging story and game
world could have an order of magnitude more audience attention if we could let
loose the young would-be creators of the world at them.

------
lostgame
I have recently had a long-time fandom of the show turn into a personal
obsession, that’s even grown into infecting my friends.

We discuss who wrote the episode, analyze the balance of writing and visual
gags, identify voice actors - on and on. I have a strange and personal passion
for it.

